# Lake Milton Musky!



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Made it out to Lake Milton yesterday for the first time ever! I have always wanted to hit it this time of year. I did find cooler water in the river, and it seems the basin that the river dumps into doesn't stratify so it's apparent that dissolved oxygen is not a problem. I talked to several others targeting musky and heard numerous reports of fish caught. I caught one 30" fish and had a couple other rips! 

Fun to explore a new lake!


----------



## landen daugstrup (Jan 15, 2020)

nice!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Here's a brief video of this trip if anyone is interested:


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks nice show,glad he swam away.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Great video thanks


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

It seems like every year we'd hear a story about some little kid fishing for crappie with minnow catching a Muskie at Milton.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice system you got there!

I’ve seen videos where people use bolt cutters to cut the hooks and leave them in the Muskie. Anyone know why someone would do that?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Uglystix said:


> Nice system you got there!
> 
> I’ve seen videos where people use bolt cutters to cut the hooks and leave them in the Muskie. Anyone know why someone would do that?


They are cutting the BARBS off, if they are buried in the fish, it is much easier to remove the hooks, without damage to the fish. John


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

luredaddy said:


> They are cutting the BARBS off, if they are buried in the fish, it is much easier to remove the hooks, without damage to the fish. John


Thanks. I thought they were probably cutting just the hook points but couldn’t understand why they didn’t try pulling them first.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Uglystix said:


> Thanks. I thought they were probably cutting just the hook points but couldn’t understand why they didn’t try pulling them first.


You do try first, but sometime you have to cut the barbs off. John


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

Nice catch!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

luredaddy said:


> They are cutting the BARBS off, if they are buried in the fish, it is much easier to remove the hooks, without damage to the fish. John


Maybe they could try mashing down the barbs a bit with pliers before fishing. Would make the hooks easier to remove, but would probably also make the lure easier for the fish to throw. Even at that, you still got it to bite.

Back when we were taking a yearly fishing trip to Canada, I eventually changed all the trebles on my Dardevle and other spoons to single hooks. You could play hell trying to get one treble hook out of pike let alone a muskie! 

I can fully understand why guys would cut the barbs off. Hooks are cheap compared to muskie lures!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I fished 4 new musky lakes for the first time from my own boat this year: Leesville, Saltfork, Milton and Piedmont. Yet, Milton was the only new water where I actually caught a fish! It's also the furthest away from home! I will probably fish Leesville one more time!


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

I caught muskie in all except Milton! I haven’t fished it yet. Leesville is by far my favorite if I had to choose. A friend of mine and I use Saltfork as a base camp and hit Leesville one day Piedmont the next then finish at Saltfork for the Muskies Inc tourney.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice fish! Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Great video and fish! Thanks for posting!


----------

